
The internet war on sex is here - mudil
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/07/the-internet-war-on-sex-is-here/
======
mangoleaf
This is entirely uncool. We as a species are evolving sexually as the
constraints of pre-marital and no-divorce are being rejected. Over 25% of
babies in Denmark are now conceived by using sperm banks. [1] Men and women
need new ways to feel whole and complete. At times this is by porn. Other
times it is by using erectile augmentation pharmaceuticals. [2] So we need to
make this EASIER, not HARDER! We are at a critical juncture in our sexual
evolution. This could even increase depression cases.

[1] [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-45512312](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45512312) [2]
[http://vqrn.com/Erectile-Augmentation-
Dysfunction.html](http://vqrn.com/Erectile-Augmentation-Dysfunction.html)

